# Top 10 piece



## Killiano92 (Jul 16, 2020)

Howdy, hope I’m posting in the correct place as what I’m writing features both WW2 and Cold War efforts but basically I am trying to get back into writing and having the time in lockdown for my brain to be simultaneously too free to create silly questions and too inactive to be distracted I pulled the trigger on something so I could get it out of my head. It’s not quite finished in its polished form but it’s a “Top 10/11” of rubbish successors to good aircraft - from people that should know what they are doing. I have allowed for caveats with many of course as sometimes designers are hamstrung by what was asked of them but basically my question is does anyone know where i could post this so I can receive critiques etc?
My criteria is that the aircraft must come after a successfully adopted design with good and proven service and the successor must also go into service. Although I think i may bend that with one.
For example - anything supermarine produced that was purchased by the RAF/RN after the spitfire was at nest dreadfully mediocre or crap and dangerous (scimitar)
Bristol brigand after the Beaufighter etc


----------

